# Which of these 6 pumps is best?



## InsulinPumpUser

I have received a letter from the diabetic clinic I attend informing me that my current pump, Medtronic 640G, is due to be replaced.  My previous pump was a MiniMed Paradigm Veo.  This will be my third pump however with the previous two pumps I had no choice in which pump I would receive.  Here is the list of six pumps they have offered me:-

1. Medtronic 640G
2. Omnipod
3. T-Slim
4. Ypsomed
5. Roche Insight
6. Roche Solo

I am also changing to the FreeStyle Libre 2 in the coming weeks.

I have not been offered a CGM and I have never used a CGM.

I like the fact that if I am unable to complete my set change every 3 days that the pump does not alarm.

I am sensitive to insulin and use just over a total of 20 units daily.

I still want to be able to use temporary basal rates and set basal rates at 0.225 units per hour.

Is there any where on-line that you can compare insulin pumps?

Which pump is most reliable and suitable to my needs?  Are there any of these pumps which you would not recommend?


----------



## Inka

A big choice there @InsulinPumpUser I was going to recommend my pump but it’s not there (it’s a DANA RS). However, my most _disliked_ pump is there - Accuchek Insight - I hated that one and it’s the only pump I’ve ever given back. So I wouldn’t recommend that one personally.

What I did when choosing was eliminate any I didn’t want, leaving me with 3 possibles. I didn’t want a stuck-on pump so that eliminated one for me, and I also knew there were issues with another. I then did my own comparison charts because I wanted what was best for me as an individual, and, like you, I had priorities and ‘must haves’. I also highlighted any undesirable features eg for me anything that needs faffing about with and recharging every day or two is a no-no.

Dint forget to look at the sets too. A poor choice of sets or bad quality ones can ruin the smartest pump. Also consider customer service and how quickly they respond

Once you’ve narrowed your choice down, then you can compare the two or three options you have left very easily.

Remember there’s no ‘best’ pump - only the best pump for _you_.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I think it’s a very personal choice, and it’s hard for anyone to offer anything but their personal experiences

I switched from the MM640G to the tSlim (with self-funded Dexcom) and I’m happy. Control IQ certainly helps me a lot. And it’s certainly a lot smaller and neater in design

Each pump has its own irritations and foibles, and different things will be important to different people.

Filling the reservoirs on the tSlim is a bit more fiddly than the Medtronic, but not as bad as I had feared.

When running without sensors, probably my biggest gripe is that the pump warns you (sometimes more than once) if you set a TBR below 50% of the lowest rate in your pattern - even though you confirm at the time you set it that this is what you mean. As someone who often uses 0% TBRs this was a regular low-level irritation. Nothing serious, but just unnecessary!

There is an emulator app you can download that allows you to run through the menus of the tslim on your smartphone if you have one - so you can virtually have a go with it before you make the jump.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The simplest thing to do is go to each site of the manufacturer and read the spec on it then do a google search for reviews on any of the pumps you are interested in.


----------



## trophywench

Sorry - it's a bit like asking whether blue eyes are better than brown or whether to get round specs with black frames or square wire framed ones.


----------



## SB2015

As others have said it is such a personal choice, and I think every pump will have its pros and cons.

From using one pump I came up with list of my top priorities.  Having said that my top one was dropped when I looked at other things available.  I have not used any of the pumps on your list.

I have used 

an* Accu Check* Combo.  I used that for eight years and  I found it very good, and the their *Pump Care Line was excellent*.  I particularly liked being able to out the pump away at the start of the day and everything was controlled from my handset.  The Insight also does this.  That is the thing I miss with my new pump but other things outweigh that now.
I am now using a *Medtronic* 780.  I was offered this as it it an upgrade on the 670 with a better algorithm, and because I have chosen to self fund the sensors, which enable the pump to automatically adjust my background insulin every 5 minutes.  Again their *telephone support is excellent*.
Sorry not to be able to help more than that.  Let us know what you choose.


----------



## helli

I recommend listing what you need from a pump and what is important to you. Then scoring each of the points.
So things such as temporary basal and different basal patterns will be available for all pumps but how small is the smallest bolus and basal change may vary. What about size of the pump - does that matter to you? Do you care about having tubes or would you rather not? If you want a tube, how and where will you attach it? Some pumps have more robust clips than others. Do you want the option to loop in the future? Do you want the latest tech or would you rather have something which has been around for some time so tried and tested? What kind of mechanism do you want to use to control your pump? Are you happy to get the pump out (and would this be best because you can't forget it)? Or do you want a separate controller (PDM)? Or would you rather have an app on your phone? How dextrous are you? This may affect your thoughts on cartridge changing?
There may be more (or less) things that matter to you but thinking about them and rating the pumps should help you decide. 
Because there are as many different preferences as there are people with opinions.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

trophywench said:


> Sorry - it's a bit like asking whether blue eyes are better than brown or whether to get round specs with black frames or square wire framed ones.



Asking "Which pump is most reliable and suitable to my needs" and "Are there any of these pumps which you would not recommend?" is asking for pump user's experiences while using the pumps which may help me to make my decision.

When I was using the MiniMed Paradigm Veo I remember receiving messages and letters about issues with the pump constantly for approximately 6 months.  I even received 3 letters in one week regarding issues with the pump.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

helli said:


> I recommend listing what you need from a pump and what is important to you. Then scoring each of the points.
> So things such as temporary basal and different basal patterns will be available for all pumps but how small is the smallest bolus and basal change may vary. What about size of the pump - does that matter to you? Do you care about having tubes or would you rather not? If you want a tube, how and where will you attach it? Some pumps have more robust clips than others. Do you want the option to loop in the future? Do you want the latest tech or would you rather have something which has been around for some time so tried and tested? What kind of mechanism do you want to use to control your pump? Are you happy to get the pump out (and would this be best because you can't forget it)? Or do you want a separate controller (PDM)? Or would you rather have an app on your phone? How dextrous are you? This may affect your thoughts on cartridge changing?
> There may be more (or less) things that matter to you but thinking about them and rating the pumps should help you decide.
> Because there are as many different preferences as there are people with opinions.



Thank you for your help!

I would prefer as small a pump as possible but which has a screen which can be easily read.

It would be nice not to have tubes and then it would not get caught on things.

I am unsure whether I will want to loop in the future.

I would probably prefer something tried and tested.  I double checked with the diabetic clinic and they are offering the same pump I am already using, Medtronic 640G, rather than a newer version.

With both pumps I have always used the pump rather than a control because I remember reading how someone's pump was controlled by another person due to security vulnerabilities and they were overdosed.

I do not like having to depend on my mobile because I would be afraid of the battery going flat when I would need it.

I have no issues with my hands but I do have issues with my vision.  I do not have colour vision or night vision.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

I was trying to request a free sample Pod but it will not accept my application.  I think it is something to do with my "Preferred Phone".

Has anyone else experienced any issues when trying to request a free sample Pod?  What format are you supposed to use to enter your telephone number in (it states "Please include the country code")?  I have entered my home phone number, my mobile phone number, both telephone numbers with the country code as it suggests, both telephone numbers without the country code and no matter what I try I cannot get the form submitted.


----------



## trophywench

Did you submit the phone no without the first Zero - my Mob dialling code is 07905, hence with the country code that becomes 44 then 7905 followed by the number.  Home phone code is 02476, hence 44 then 2476 and number.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

I tried that. It mentioned commas and spaces and I tried adding spaces, + symbol, etc but to no avail.

I tried +44 7xxxxxxxxx, +447xxxxxxxxx, 447xxxxxxxxx, etc. I tried the same with my home telephone number. The only option seems to be to telephone them tomorrow.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

I got the website to accept my mobile telephone number today when I applied for the free sample pod using my mobile.


----------



## trophywench

Good!


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

I have decided that I would prefer a tubeless pump as it is much easier for getting dressed / undressed and no tube to catch on anything.  This narrows my list from 6 pumps to 2 pumps - Omnipod or Roche Solo.

I do not like the fact that the Omnipod has to be changed exactly every 72 hours (although the nurse said there was a slight leeway of approximately one hour).  It is disposable - what a lot of unnecessary waste.

I do like the fact that the Roche Solo:-
-Can be detached (Omnipod cannot).
-Can be worn on different parts of the body (my last 2 pumps could only be worn on my tummy - so after 8 years my tummy may be able to get a rest).
-It isn't that big although it is slightly longer than the Onmipod but not as deep.
-Holds 200 units, 40 units more than the Omnipod.
-Has an integrated glucose meter, like the Omnipod.
-Can last a maximum of 96 hours / 4 days (1 day longer than the Omnipod) and I do not think it will trigger an alarm?!?!
-Can bolus 0.2 - 50 units without the handheld receiver (Omnipod cannot).

I do not like the fact that the Roche Solo:-
-Does not know exactly how many units it contains until it is programmed unlike my current Medtronic pump.
-It is not waterproof but then I don't swim although it would be handy to not have to disconnect and reconnect every time I bathe / shower.

I am currently being moved to the FreeStyle Libre 2 but I do not think this makes any real difference to which pump I get?!?!


----------



## stephknits

Hi, I have the omnipod and am happy to answer any questions you may have.  My current one (which is the older system) can last up to 8 hrs after the 72 hours are up, however I don't know if that is the case with the dash.  Seems weird that they would change it.  I have just received my new dash and am waiting for training, so will have a look


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

stephknits said:


> Hi, I have the omnipod and am happy to answer any questions you may have.  My current one (which is the older system) can last up to 8 hrs after the 72 hours are up, however I don't know if that is the case with the dash.  Seems weird that they would change it.  I have just received my new dash and am waiting for training, so will have a look


Yours lasts 80 hours rather than possibly 72-73 hours, thanks.

Can I ask what made you choose the Omnipod and did you have the option of the Roche Solo?

In your opinion are there any advantages to using an Omnipod and a FreeStyle Libre 2 at the same time?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Following as I'm interested in the Roche Solo for my next pump due not year...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sounds like you are edging towards a decision @InsulinPumpUser 

Hope it goes well, whichever you choose


----------



## stephknits

InsulinPumpUser said:


> Yours lasts 80 hours rather than possibly 72-73 hours, thanks.
> 
> Can I ask what made you choose the Omnipod and did you have the option of the Roche Solo?
> 
> In your opinion are there any advantages to using an Omnipod and a FreeStyle Libre 2 at the same time?


To be clear, you should change  the pump every three days, but if you are out and about, you can extend it for up to eight hours.  I don't use the feature very often, but I seem to remember the pdm beeps every hour to remind you to change it.    
I chose the Omnipod as I wanted a tubeless pump and this was the one on offer for me.  This time round I was also offered the Medtronic, but not with the sensors.  As I have the libre on prescription I decided to stay with omnipod as I love the tubeless feature and bring able to shower / swim with it on.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds like you are edging towards a decision @InsulinPumpUser
> 
> Hope it goes well, whichever you choose


Thank you!


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

stephknits said:


> To be clear, you should change  the pump every three days, but if you are out and about, you can extend it for up to eight hours.  I don't use the feature very often, but I seem to remember the pdm beeps every hour to remind you to change it.
> I chose the Omnipod as I wanted a tubeless pump and this was the one on offer for me.  This time round I was also offered the Medtronic, but not with the sensors.  As I have the libre on prescription I decided to stay with omnipod as I love the tubeless feature and bring able to shower / swim with it on.


Thank you!


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

My consultant is just after emailing and telling me that the Omnipod is more popular at the clinic than the Roche Solo.  Now I am thinking the nurses will be more up to speed with the Omnipod than the Roche Solo.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

stephknits said:


> Hi, I have the omnipod and am happy to answer any questions you may have.  My current one (which is the older system) can last up to 8 hrs after the 72 hours are up, however I don't know if that is the case with the dash.  Seems weird that they would change it.  I have just received my new dash and am waiting for training, so will have a look



According to @mark king the Omnipod Dash will continue up to 79 hours, but will moan at you every hour...









						Should I get the pump (Type1 Diabetic)
					

Hello helli what I described is what happens with the omnipod Dash system and that is what the poster ks76 had asked about.  So far from looking at the manual index it gives no info on extending by 8 hrs or similar time periods only stating the pod will last 72 hrs.   After 72 Hrs the alarm...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

The Omnipod seems to be easier to set up than the Roche Solo as I have watched the videos on both.


----------



## stephknits

InsulinPumpUser said:


> The Omnipod seems to be easier to set up than the Roche Solo as I have watched the videos on both.


I find the set up really easy, takes me about 3 minutes I should think.  I guess you get quickly used to any pump / cannula change though.


----------



## m1dnc

BTW the Omnipod can be used anywhere where you would have made an MDI injection. I have been using the Dash for the last 6 months or so and have tried upper arms, thighs, chest and tummy. After years of cannula tummy placements I have been giving that region a bit of a rest. Upper arm is my current favourite.

I must say that, for me, I much prefer tubeless. Between pod changes, I usually forget where it is. The only thing that is missing at the moment is CGM integration, but I think that will be coming in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## helli

m1dnc said:


> BTW the Omnipod can be used anywhere where you would have made an MDI injection. I have been using the Dash for the last 6 months or so and have tried upper arms, thighs, chest and tummy. After years of cannula tummy placements I have been giving that region a bit of a rest. Upper arm is my current favourite.
> 
> I must say that, for me, I much prefer tubeless. Between pod changes, I usually forget where it is. The only thing that is missing at the moment is CGM integration, but I think that will be coming in the not-too-distant future.


I too use different areas but one problem I find with a patch pump is that it needs a larger flat area than the cannula for a tubed pump. I sometimes struggle to find a flat area on my upper arm big enough for a Libre so there is not chance for my pump. 
Just something to consider for smaller people, like me.


----------



## m1dnc

helli said:


> I too use different areas but one problem I find with a patch pump is that it needs a larger flat area than the cannula for a tubed pump. I sometimes struggle to find a flat area on my upper arm big enough for a Libre so there is not chance for my pump.
> Just something to consider for smaller people, like me.


Not a problem for me, I'm sorry to say. Rather too much surface area on my bod these days.


----------



## Inka

helli said:


> I too use different areas but one problem I find with a patch pump is that it needs a larger flat area than the cannula for a tubed pump. I sometimes struggle to find a flat area on my upper arm big enough for a Libre so there is not chance for my pump.
> Just something to consider for smaller people, like me.



That’s interesting and useful to know @helli After reading about the Roche Solo here, I had a Google and was quite shocked by its size. I can’t imagine having that stuck on me and I was feeling that I’d struggle to find enough places to put it in order to rotate the sites. The Solo is only slightly smaller than my tubed pump  So I just imagined my DANA stuck to me and that emoticon was my face


----------



## helli

Inka said:


> That’s interesting and useful to know @helli After reading about the Roche Solo here, I had a Google and was quite shocked by its size. I can’t imagine having that stuck on me and I was feeling that I’d struggle to find enough places to put it in order to rotate the sites. The Solo is only slightly smaller than my tubed pump  So I just imagined my DANA stuck to me and that emoticon was my face


My current Medtrum patch is significantly smaller than my previous Animas tubey pump. But I am looking forward to the new smaller pump from Medtrum which should be available later this year.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

I got a telephone call from the hospital within the last 30 minutes to advise me that the Medtronic MiniMed 780G is also available.  Back I go to the drawing board.


----------



## SB2015

I started on a 780 with the sensors in February.  The basal insulin is adjusted every 5 minutes and it keeps me in range for more than 80% of the time and quite often the Time in range is in the 90s.  
It is a tubed pump but I have never found that a problem as I have lots of options for positioning the cannula and it lies flat in my abdomen, and I tuck my pump away in a pouch hung from my bra.
I self fund the sensors, but I know others have got funding for theirs.  Without the sensors the pump behaves like a 670.  Their support and training has been excellent throughout.

I know I spent ages going round in circles making my choice.  Each pump has pros and cons.  @everydayupsanddowns pointed out a while ago that it is only for four years each time, which will pass so quickly.  

If you have any questions just ask.  I will also flag @Maco who started ahead of me on his 780.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

SB2015 said:


> I started on a 780 with the sensors in February.  The basal insulin is adjusted every 5 minutes and it keeps me in range for more than 80% of the time and quite often the Time in range is in the 90s.
> It is a tubed pump but I have never found that a problem as I have lots of options for positioning the cannula and it lies flat in my abdomen, and I tuck my pump away in a pouch hung from my bra.
> I self fund the sensors, but I know others have got funding for theirs.  Without the sensors the pump behaves like a 670.  Their support and training has been excellent throughout.
> 
> I know I spent ages going round in circles making my choice.  Each pump has pros and cons.  @everydayupsanddowns pointed out a while ago that it is only for four years each time, which will pass so quickly.
> 
> If you have any questions just ask.  I will also flag @Maco who started ahead of me on his 780.


Thanks!  Can I ask how much the sensors cost and how long does each one last?


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

The consultant emailed this afternoon again and stated

"We are not funded for CGM other than using some pump funding for the occasional use

You have FreeStyle Libre2, which has alarms like CGM and blurs the margins of added benefit.

If we start any CGM these days, it is DEXCOMM, so look at pump compatibilities with that".

Now I have to start reading about the six pumps that were on the original letter I received, the Medtronic MiniMed 780G and work out which has DEXCOMM compatibilities.  Back to the drawing board but I will leave it until I am more alert tomorrow.

I wonder if I will get any further updates from the hospital tomorrow?!?!


----------



## SB2015

InsulinPumpUser said:


> Thanks!  Can I ask how much the sensors cost and how long does each one last?


The 780 is only compatible with their own sensors.  These cost about £37 each and last for seven days, although some people do restart the sensors and get as many as 14 days out of them.  I haven’t tried that as yet.  

If you are wanting the auto corrections along side the Dexcomm sensors then it would be the t slim.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yes as it stands it’s the tSlim on your list that has an algorithm for ‘hybrid closed loop’ functionality with Dexcom sensors.

It’s a while since I looked into open source AAPS or Loop, (which often liked Dex) but I think many hospitals are generally quite cautious about that approach.

Omnipod ‘Horizon’ may integrate with Dex (and other CGM) when it eventually launches if rumours are to be believed.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

InsulinPumpUser said:


> The consultant emailed this afternoon again and stated
> 
> "We are not funded for CGM other than using some pump funding for the occasional use
> 
> You have FreeStyle Libre2, which has alarms like CGM and blurs the margins of added benefit.
> 
> If we start any CGM these days, it is DEXCOMM, so look at pump compatibilities with that".
> 
> Now I have to start reading about the six pumps that were on the original letter I received, the Medtronic MiniMed 780G and work out which has DEXCOMM compatibilities.  Back to the drawing board but I will leave it until I am more alert tomorrow.
> 
> I wonder if I will get any further updates from the hospital tomorrow?!?!


Just an update, in case anyone is interested.... and more questions

I received a telephone call from the nurse on 19th May to advise me that I was approved for Dexcom sensors.  She said that I could try the Dexcom sensors first to see if they agreed with my skin and that I would also understand the way they worked.  She said if I was alright with them that I could then change to the T-Slim pump but if I didn't I could try the 780G and its sensors.

This afternoon I received the Dexcom sensors and transmitter, had a Zoom meeting with a Dexcom rep and the nurse resulting in me now wearing the Dexcom sensor as well as the Freestyle Libre sensor since I had put it on earlier in the week.

I am hoping to get my first smart watch shortly.  Are there any smart watches which interfere with the Dexcom?

Also, I am considering updating my mobile but are there any mobiles that work better with the Dexcom?  I currently have the Dexcom reader but the rep said having the app has additional benefits such as my nearest and dearest being able to see what my blood glucose is when they are not with me, which is something that would give my husband peace of mind.


----------



## helli

InsulinPumpUser said:


> Also, I am considering updating my mobile but are there any mobiles that work better with the Dexcom? I currently have the Dexcom reader but the rep said having the app has additional benefits such as my nearest and dearest being able to see what my blood glucose is when they are not with me, which is something that would give my husband peace of mind.


I had DexCom on the free trial recently. The app is only supported on a limited number of phones (they list them on their website).
Thankfully, my phone is included but I found the app very limited and, even for 20 days, I chose to use xDrip instead.
I have ben using xDrip for a couple of years with Libre and love features like the current reading on my phone lock screen.
You can add a follower and integrate with a watch.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

helli said:


> I had DexCom on the free trial recently. The app is only supported on a limited number of phones (they list them on their website).
> Thankfully, my phone is included but I found the app very limited and, even for 20 days, I chose to use xDrip instead.
> I have ben using xDrip for a couple of years with Libre and love features like the current reading on my phone lock screen.
> You can add a follower and integrate with Thank you.  a watch.


Thank you.  My mobile is on the list.


----------



## Matchless

I read on another forum the other day that Roche are not taking any new users for the  combo and insight and are only continuing with the solo but will supply those already use the combo and insight , in 2 wks i am changing from medtronic 640g to the omnipod dash which i am getting excited for good luck with your choice .


----------



## trophywench

I read it on this forum cos @everydayupsanddowns told us!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

That’s great news that you’ve been funded for sensors @InsulinPumpUser - hopefully that will make a big difference to you.


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

Matchless said:


> I read on another forum the other day that Roche are not taking any new users for the  combo and insight and are only continuing with the solo but will supply those already use the combo and insight , in 2 wks i am changing from medtronic 640g to the omnipod dash which i am getting excited for good luck with your choice .


Thank you!

I hope the Omnipod works out well for you!!


----------



## InsulinPumpUser

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That’s great news that you’ve been funded for sensors @InsulinPumpUser - hopefully that will make a big difference to you.


Thank you!

I inserted the second Dexcom G6 sensor yesterday and it went fine although the readings do not seem to be correct for 6 hours after inserting it.

I insert the FreeStyle Libre sensors approximately 12 hours before they are due to be activated because the readings seem more accurate then.  I wonder if I should insert the Dexcom G6 sensors 12 hours before they are due to be activated to see if the readings would be more accurate?!?!


----------

